# Realtek ALC892 seems to work, but no sound comes out. Please help



## Chris_H (Jun 8, 2012)

Greetings all,


```
FreeBSD udns 8.3-STABLE FreeBSD 8.3-STABLE #2: Sun May 20 22:25:10 PDT 2012
root@udns:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/AMD64  amd64
```

OK. Now that I've got that out of the way, here's my situation:

I've got an MSI mobo with an AMD 3 core CPU. The sound is onboard, and is a Realtek ALC892.

loader.conf:

```
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
I've searched the forums, read the handbook, following all the hints therein. I have 4 stereo output(s) -- front, rear, center subwoofer, & side surround. I have headphones plugged into each of those output(s),


```
# ls /dev/ | grep dsp
dsp0.0
dsp0.1
dsp1.0
dsp2.0
```
but performing the following:

```
cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp0.0
cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp0.1
cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp1.0
cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp2.0
```
produces no sound! 

/dev/sndstat:

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
```

--Chris

P.S.: Here's all the relevant output.


----------



## mav@ (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't see obvious problem in provided logs. It should work. Just make sure that in all 3 of your mixers "pcm" and "vol" controls are not set to zero.

You may try to update your system as I've just merged to 8-STABLE many HDA changes. I have no specific hopes, but who knows?


----------



## Chris_H (Jun 8, 2012)

Greetings mav, and thank you for your reply. I have the mixer vols set @75%. In fact,
I issued the following in an xterm:

```
# mixer pcm 100 vol 100
```
which reported:

```
Setting the mixer pcm from 75:75 to 100:100.
```
So all I can figure, is that it isn't "wired" correctly.
I notice in the following:

```
hdac0: Processing audio FG cad=0 nid=1...
hdac0: GPIO: 0x40000002 NumGPIO=2 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac0:  nid 17 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 18 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 20 0x01014410 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 4
hdac0:  nid 21 0x01011412 as  1 seq  2      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 4
hdac0:  nid 22 0x01016411 as  1 seq  1      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color  Orange misc 4
hdac0:  nid 23 0x01012414 as  1 seq  4      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Grey misc 4
hdac0:  nid 24 0x01a19c40 as  4 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 12
hdac0:  nid 25 0x02a19c50 as  5 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 12
hdac0:  nid 26 0x0181344f as  4 seq 15       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 4
hdac0:  nid 27 0x02214c20 as  2 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 12
hdac0:  nid 28 0x593301f0 as 15 seq  0            CD  None jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac0:  nid 29 0x4007f603 as  0 seq  3      Line-out  None jack  7 loc  0 color   Other misc 6
hdac0:  nid 30 0x014b1130 as  3 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack 11 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 31 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0: Patched pins configuration:
hdac0:  nid 17 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 18 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 20 0x01014410 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 4
hdac0:  nid 21 0x01011412 as  1 seq  2      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 4
hdac0:  nid 22 0x01016411 as  1 seq  1      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color  Orange misc 4
hdac0:  nid 23 0x01012414 as  1 seq  4      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Grey misc 4
hdac0:  nid 24 0x01a19c40 as  4 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 12
hdac0:  nid 25 0x02a19c50 as  5 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 12
hdac0:  nid 26 0x0181344f as  4 seq 15       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 4
hdac0:  nid 27 0x02214c20 as  2 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 12
hdac0:  nid 28 0x593301f0 as 15 seq  0            CD  None jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 29 0x4007f603 as  0 seq  3      Line-out  None jack  7 loc  0 color   Other misc 6 [DISABLED]
hdac0:  nid 30 0x014b1130 as  3 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack 11 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 31 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdac0:  Pin nid=22 seq=1
hdac0:  Pin nid=21 seq=2
hdac0:  Pin nid=23 seq=4
hdac0: Association 1 (2) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=27 seq=0
hdac0: Association 2 (3) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=30 seq=0
hdac0: Association 3 (4) in:
hdac0:  Pin nid=24 seq=0
hdac0:  Pin nid=26 seq=15
hdac0: Association 4 (5) in:
hdac0:  Pin nid=25 seq=0
hdac0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdac0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdac0:  Pin 22 traced to DAC 4
hdac0:  Pin 21 traced to DAC 3
hdac0:  Pin 23 traced to DAC 5
hdac0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdac0:  Pin 27 traced to DAC 37
hdac0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdac0:  Pin 30 traced to DAC 6
hdac0: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 3 (4)
hdac0:  Pin 24 traced to ADC 8
hdac0:  Pin 26 traced to ADC 8
hdac0: Association 3 (4) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 4 (5)
hdac0:  Pin 25 traced to ADC 9
hdac0: Association 4 (5) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing input monitor
hdac0:  Tracing nid 11 to out
hdac0:  nid 11 is input monitor
hdac0:  Tracing nid 34 to out
hdac0:  Tracing nid 35 to out
hdac0: Tracing other input monitors
hdac0:  Tracing nid 24 to out
hdac0:  Tracing nid 25 to out
hdac0:  Tracing nid 26 to out
hdac0: Tracing beeper
hdac0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
```
That the "speaker" is "[DISABLED]". If the colors mentioned in the output coincide with those of the output jacks; the "Rear" output has been disabled. As many times as I've read the snd_hda(4) man page, I can't quite grasp how I might "re-wire" the "speaker" output to [ACTIVE], or [*EN*ABLED]. If you, or anyone else can think of something, I'd be *very* grateful. 

Thanks again.

Oh. I forgot to mention in response; I've been tracking 8_STABLE, which puts me @ 8.3. Last kernel build was 05-20, which is only 3 wks. old. Can't imagine that being _too_ old. But who knows.


----------



## mav@ (Jun 8, 2012)

Modern CODECs usually have excessive functionality that may be unused in a specific setup. The driver prints [DISABLED] for parts of the CODEC that are not configured or not used for the configuration.


----------



## Chris_H (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello mav, and thanks for the reply.

I'm not sure I completely follow. Does this mean that it won't be possible for me to use the "speaker" output with FreeBSD? I currently have 6 stereo ports available -- line-in, front, mic, rear, center surround, and side surround. I would figure that given there are jacks (1/8") that they'd be available. Doesn't snd_hd(4) permit me to "wire" my chosen in(out)put(s)?

Thanks again, for the reply, mav.

--Chris

This would sure be a lot simpler, if I could simply *solder* the in(out)put(s).


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2012)

Try the second output:
`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`


----------



## Chris_H (Jun 8, 2012)

Greetings wblock, and thanks for the reply.

Your suggestion had no effect, nor did 
	
	



```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=2
```
 On a good note; halting the system, and powering it off, then starting the system up again, *did* make the output to the "front" port work. Now, if I can just get the rest of them to work. :\

But at least I can hear files on the system. 

Thanks again for taking the time to respond -- and for cleaning up my mess yesterday.


----------



## mav@ (Jun 9, 2012)

Chris_H said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I completely follow. Does this mean that it won't be possible for me to use the "speaker" output with FreeBSD?



These pins are disabled not because they are "speaker", but because they are configured as unconnected. "Speaker" there is probably left from the default CODEC configuration and most likely it means nothing.


----------

